# WMAA Position on Ranks.



## Jeff Leader (Jun 5, 2003)

In another thread it was suggested that the WMAA might not recognize ranks given by the Professor. Our position is simple: We recognize any Modern Arnis ranking given by Remy Presas. Anything else--rank issued by another Modern Arnis organization or by a non-affiliated instructor--would be handled on a case-by-case basis. This has frequently been done by the Technical Director, Tim Hartman, as we continue to grow.

It certainly isn't our position that rank given by another group is invalid--just that it isn't WMAA rank, which we know represents someone having followed our curriculum and having been held to our standards.

-Jeffery J. Leader
&nbsp;Chair, WMAA Advisory Board


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Leader _
> *It certainly isn't our position that rank given by another group is invalid--just that it isn't WMAA rank, which we know represents someone having followed our curriculum and having been held to our standards.
> 
> -Jeffery J. Leader
> &nbsp;Chair, WMAA Advisory Board *



I know this to be a fact as this is the reason I have not been elevated by WMAA to a higher rank as I do not know the curriculum.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

